

Earthquake Just Hit Colorado - georgecalm

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/24/us/24earthquake.html
======
dgunn
Just hit in DC about 5 minutes ago. Gossip around the office indicates it was
a 5.8. This was my first earthquake. So shakey!

~~~
dlikhten
[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/qu...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/quakes_all.php)

------
nbpoole
There were two earthquakes in the past day: one in Colorado, one in Virginia.

------
aolnerd
yeah, felt that at the shore

